# 31/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry I'm a little late with this one. Couldn't get the kids to go to sleep tonight. Just got them in the bed at 1230 am. Hope this means we're sleepin' in late! 

Anyway, the theme for this week is:

A PATTERN

We will go with the definition shown HERE as a rule of thumb as to what a pattern is. 

And if you haven't been playin' along with us but would like to... just review the rules at the link below and dive in! 

Original Rules Post


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 18, 2011)

Ya ever noticed that the pocket and the rest of  the shirt's PATTERN don' match


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure this would count but here is my try...


----------



## scoggins (Jan 19, 2011)

it isn't a true "pattern" but I like it


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 19, 2011)

i liked the pattern in the drop , and the reflection !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2011)

*Mossy Oak is Jake's favorite pattern!*

Popaw likes it too!


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2011)

*I tried a lot of things,but liked this best.*


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 21, 2011)

I like that, Carver.

Here's one:


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 21, 2011)

carver said:


>



Jerry - awesome shot - I like the way you pulled the light into it!


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Dennis,Jake fit right in with the camo.I,ll send ya a pm tomorrow afternoon.Thanks Bubba,good job on the "pig skin".Cool shots everyone.Lets see some more! FERAL your are the bomb


----------



## kc6bsm (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## carver (Jan 22, 2011)

I love it Rebecca,oh and I like yours too Mike


----------



## cornpile (Jan 23, 2011)

Great shots ,everyone.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 23, 2011)

Didn't spend as much time on this as i would have liked, and new creosote crossties would have made my point better, but this is the first thing that I thought of after i saw the football laces (cool shot) above.


----------



## Niner (Jan 24, 2011)

I kept thinking what would be a good "pattern" and had several good ideas in mind, but didn't have time to get out with the cam.

So, I rushed to set up this shot to get in just under the wire.


----------



## Browtine (Jan 24, 2011)

I missed another one. Some great entries though. I'm just in a funk and haven't had the camera out but once in about three weeks.


----------

